# Секвестированная экструзия L5-S1 11мм



## denis_lex (2 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 29, вес 67 кг. История со спиной началась, когда я еще играл в баскетбол, были "защемления" с левой стороны. Потом разлетелось колено, как я сейчас думаю, возможно, из-за спины. Дальше только хуже. Неудачно приземление в океане, хруст, и снова жуткий перекос на левую сторону. Тогда, по глупости МРТ не делал, обратился к знакомому мануальщику, вроде как он все сделал, это был мастер шиа-цу, 20 сеансов боли - растирание точек в области кресца, бедро, колено, стопа. К тому моменту 2015 года, болей не было, после травмы в океане была атрофия икроножной мышцы, но потом все восстановилось. В этом году, после обильной езды на мопеде по островам начался ад. Боли были жуткие, особенно при разгибании из положении сидя или лежа. Все уходило в пятку и в указательный палец левой ноги. Сделал МРТ, и вот такая вот картина:
Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Ось поясничного отдела позвоночника не отклонена. Высота L5 незначительно снижена в задних отделах за счет дегенеративных изменений. высота тел остальных позвонков не снижена, краевые отделы заострены. Мр-сигнал от тел позвонков однородный. Замыкательные пластинки уплотнены. Интенсивность МР-сигнала и высота межпозвонковых дисков диффузно снижена на уровне L3-S1.
Межпозвонковые диски выстоят в просвет позвоночного канала на уровне:
L2-L3,L3-L4 задние диффузные протрузии, размером до 3 мм( суммарно с утолщенной задней продольной связкой) , без признаков объемного воздействия на спиномоззговые корешки.
L4-L5 левосторонняя форминальная грыжа диска на широком основании, размером до 7мм, с сужением левого межпозвонкового отверстия с признаками объемного воздействия на спиномозговой корешок L5.
L5-S1 левосторонняя парамедианно-фораминальная экструзия диска с секвестрацией и каудальным распростронением, размеры: сагиттальный 11 мм ( суммарно с размером секвестра) х 12 мм. Левый спиномозговой корешок S1 компремирован на уровне бокового кармана.
Сагитальный размер позвоночного канала на увроне L3-s1 11 мм.  Дугоотросчастые суставы с выраженными признаками артроза. 
Структура спинногог мозга на уровне исследования не изменена, эпиконус расположен на уровне Th12. Элементы конского хвост дифференцированы, толщина терминальной нити 2 мм. Паравертебральные мышцы не изменены.
Заключение: дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника: остеохондороз, спондилез, спондилоартроз, нарушение статики.
Секвестированная левосторонняя парамедианно-фораминальная экструзия диска L5-S1 с компрессией левого спиномозгового корешка S1. Левосторонняя фораминальная грыжа диска L4-L5 с признаками объемного воздействия на левый спиномозговой корешок L5. Дифузные протрузии дисков L2-L3, L3-L4 без признаков объемного воздействия на спиномозговые корешки. 
На данный момент перемещаюсь очень аккуратно и в корсете lumbodisc от компании Medi. очень хорошо держит. Никакого онемения сейчас нет, да и болей особенно тоже, по сравнению с теми, что были в течении месяца. Единственное что беспокоит - это атрофия мышц левой ноги и 
Вопросы следующие: 
Какие упражнения с такой формой грыжи можно, а какие нельзя?
Что скажите про уколы в мышечную область от компании vitorgan?
Сколько раз в день советуете заниматься и с какой интенсивностью?
Бассейн? Скандинавская ходьба?
спасибо!


----------



## La murr (2 Апр 2017)

@denis_lex, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## denis_lex (4 Апр 2017)

Вот такие вот снимки есть...


----------



## denis_lex (5 Апр 2017)

http://my-files.ru/aho3t1
ссылка на файл диком


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2017)

Снимки выкладывать нужно непосредственно на Форуме.


----------



## denis_lex (5 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, там просто их 250 штук, я выложил, как мне показалось, самые показательные


----------



## La murr (6 Апр 2017)

@denis_lex, у Вас есть возможность создания альбома (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.


----------

